# Greetings from Virginia



## Chester Wright (Jan 2, 2016)

Greetings from Virginia! New here just wanted to say hi!


----------



## donald1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello.


----------



## Chester Wright (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow that is creepy!


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome Im your neighbor to the north in Maryland


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drew Ahn-Kim (Jan 3, 2016)

How's it going Chester?  What's your history/interest with martial arts?  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Chester Wright (Jan 3, 2016)

ballen0351 said:


> Welcome Im your neighbor to the north in Maryland





Drew Ahn-Kim said:


> How's it going Chester?  What's your history/interest with martial arts?  Welcome to MT!


Grew up Wrestling in Iowa, did Judo for a couple of years when I moved to Virginia and then got into Jeet Kune Do and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. Not as fond of the Gi as I am NoGi. Made Purple Belt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu this last summer and am a Phase One Instructor in Jeet Kune Do (Progressive Fighting Systems).


----------



## Drew Ahn-Kim (Jan 3, 2016)

Way to go man, Midwestern Wrestling Pedigree and Judo with JKD and BJJ to boot.  Any interest in MMA?


----------



## Chester Wright (Jan 3, 2016)

Drew Ahn-Kim said:


> Way to go man, Midwestern Wrestling Pedigree and Judo with JKD and BJJ to boot.  Any interest in MMA?


Love MMA, unfortunately I think I am a little old to start competing in it.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 3, 2016)

Welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome to MT from Northern Virginia.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 17, 2016)

Chester Wright said:


> Grew up Wrestling in Iowa, did Judo for a couple of years when I moved to Virginia and then got into Jeet Kune Do and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. Not as fond of the Gi as I am NoGi. Made Purple Belt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu this last summer and am a Phase One Instructor in Jeet Kune Do (Progressive Fighting Systems).


Welcome. Although not in the PFS system, I have trained with Paul Vunak at his house a few times. I live only 20 minutes from him. Thinking about accepting his offer train with him full time as my direct instructor.
Currently training in the Lee, Inosanto, Kent  lineage.


----------

